# Schedules in retirement.



## Ellwood970 (Sep 24, 2020)

I keep no schedules, not for when to sleep, get up, eat, go out, etc.  I sometimes get up early I sometimes stay in bed till 1 PM.  I sometimes go to bed at 8 or 9 PM and sometimes stay up till 3 or 4 AM.  Some people say this is not normal, and if we want to stay healthy we must stay on a schedule.  I exercise when I want to, I eat when I want to.  I am relatively healthy at 73 years old, no major health problems or complaints.  Can anyone relate to this abnormal existence?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 24, 2020)

Oh, I can definitely relate to abnormal existence, not necessarily yours!  If you feel okay, don't worry, then it's fine for you.


----------



## Knight (Sep 24, 2020)

What's abnormal? 

How is what works for you much different that those that have/had to work swing shifts?


----------



## Ellwood970 (Sep 24, 2020)

Knight said:


> What's abnormal?
> 
> How is what works for you much different that those that have/had to work swing shifts?


It is no different. You are right. When we were raising kids i worked 2 full time jobs and one part time job and enjoyed it. No complaints. But now I don’t want to be bound by anything. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Ellwood970 (Sep 24, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Oh, I can definitely relate to abnormal existence, not necessarily yours!  If you feel okay, don't worry, then it's fine for you.


Thank you for the response.


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2020)

I gather you live alone.  They’re yours hours to do what you want with.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Sep 24, 2020)

I can't wait until I retire and not be bound by times and schedules.  Do what feels good to you.  Go you!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 24, 2020)

Well, I'm my wife's vehicle and boat driver. I'm her maid, aka Hazel (old tv show). I'm her cook, aka Mel (tv show Alice). I love all of it and keep a very good schedule in doing all. And, my wife totally/absolutely loves it!!


----------



## jujube (Sep 24, 2020)

Ellwood970 said:


> I keep no schedules, not for when to sleep, get up, eat, go out, etc.  I sometimes get up early I sometimes stay in bed till 1 PM.  I sometimes go to bed at 8 or 9 PM and sometimes stay up till 3 or 4 AM.  Some people say this is not normal, and if we want to stay healthy we must stay on a schedule.  I exercise when I want to, I eat when I want to.  I am relatively healthy at 73 years old, no major health problems or complaints.  Can anyone relate to this abnormal existence?



Yep, I can definitely relate to this.  For years my mantra for retirement was "I'll get up when I feel like getting up and I'll go to bed when I feel like going to bed and I'll take a nap when I'm sleepy and I'll eat when I'm hungry!"   

It works for me. 

The Spousal Equivalent, on the other hand, has a very regimented life.  He goes to bed at exactly the same time every night, not one minute later.  He gets up at the same time.  He doesn't nap (well, he won't admit to napping but I've caught him "resting his eyes" in the lounger and for some reason, he's snoring.)  Meals have a set time.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, I'm my wife's vehicle and boat driver. I'm her maid, aka Hazel (old tv show). I'm her cook, aka Mel (tv show Alice). I love all of it and keep a very good schedule in doing all. And, my wife totally/absolutely loves it!!


You still doing that, even though your wife no longer works ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 24, 2020)

Nope!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 24, 2020)

Around here, I am afraid that the furry members of our house set the schedule.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 25, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Around here, I am afraid that the furry members of our house set the schedule.


Somehow, one of the dogs seems to be at odds with my "non-scheduling".  He is a bit flexible.  Feeding him at any time between 7 and 7:30 AM is acceptable.  Ant time after 7:30 is un-acceptable and requires a whining fit just outside of the bedroom door.

My wife can tolerate it better than I so it falls to me to end his misery.  In the late afternoon, (5 PM) he'll arrive at wherever I am in the house, or wait at the back door if I'm outside.  Not so much whining as bouncing around with frantic tail-wagging.

Aside from this I'm pretty scattered and schedule-less.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

Jules said:


> I gather you live alone.  They’re yours hours to do what you want with.


Very true. When we live alone, we can be thoroughly selfish and just do everything to suit ourselves.


----------



## suds00 (Aug 15, 2021)

i guess i'm different.i feel more comfortable when i have some semblance of a schedule.old habits are hard to break.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 16, 2021)

hate schedules, had them most of my life


----------



## Don M. (Aug 16, 2021)

Unless we have some kind of appointment on our calendar, we pretty much just do as we please.  We've always got some "chores" to keep us busy, and we seldom run out of things to do.  If we feel "caught up" we sometimes just go for a nice drive, or take a quick trip to the casino.  After decades of living with the alarm clock, it's nice to wake up when we feel like it.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 17, 2021)

I keep an appointment calendar for when to go see the medicine man, dentist, etc.
It is also a diary for when I did certain things.  It is handy and it doesn't forget.


----------



## Cameron (Aug 17, 2021)

For me its the dog's schedule first.  Then i fit in reading and chores around that.   slow and easy and try to enjoy the day as it comes


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 17, 2021)

I rise early always have, but unless i check the calendar I will say is today Tuesday? feels like Thursday, or Monday or what ever. except for Sunday we go to church so the weekend seams busy.   I do like to ride an hour a day on my bike and  take a swim..


----------



## Irwin (Aug 17, 2021)

I keep a loose schedule. I go to bed about 2:00 AM, get up around 8:00, do some chores, have brunch, and then nap for a few hours. I have a sleep disorder, so I always need a nap. Otherwise, I feel like crap.


----------

